# Full Rut?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I am just curious about bucks in rut right now. Anyone's guys coming in yet? Our boy isn't there yet. Last year he started in Sept. We live in Va. Just wondering if it varies in different parts of the country?


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i would like to know some of that info too. i have a buck born in january, i hope to use this fall. so far, i see no action! i was really hoping for some early breedings.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

It's starting here in Southern Ark. The 3 mature bucks(Obie,Saanen & Togg) stink to high heaven and are already spraying. Still eating as of today! But not sure how much longer.
3 does with CIDRs due to come out on the 26th...so the boys will be ready.

2 bucklings born Feb.(Obie) and May (Togg) are starting to learn to spray :rofl (aim still leaves a little to desire) but they're trying to romance the doelings penned next to them. Weekend project is to get a pen between these juveniles!
Kaye


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Our boys are definitely EARLY!!!

To walk to the barn is a pungent experience.... (all the Boers are down there and the 2 3 yr. old Saanen bucks). The Boer bucks just had girls introduced on Monday AM (the lucky boys get to pen breed) while the 2 Saanens turn green with envy. This AM Viking (Saanen) wasn't interested in food but was instead snuffing at me - disgusting, really!

The Saanens have been smelly for at least 1 week.... the 5 month old Boer buck (Collateral Damage grandson and Gorgeous) that just was put in the pen with 2 pretty older does may not smell, but he started jumping up and arching his back. Oh yeah, he knows what to do!

I can't wait for the yearling Saanens/Sable bucks to start competing. :nooo Smelly proposition - yikes!

Camille


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep mine are starting to stink but not bad yet


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

My buck (ND) never really quits, so I can only say that he's light, medium, or heavy duty. I would say he's close to medium right now.......I have notice than in the last 2 weeks that I have had a couple hotter heats on the girls, so it won't be long now before Harry goes "heavy duty".


Whim


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Our bucks have been in full rut for over a month now. They've been pacing the fenceline of the does just hoping to be able to get in. The does are on their second heat cycle already, way earlier than usuall. Luckily their still eating decent for all the exercise of pacing they've been doing.

Ray


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

WEll our young bucks have been stinking for over a month but the old guy is just now doing his thing so things are starting to stink up around here.

Autumn


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

It was opposite for me. The older buck was stinking up the place. Sold him (not cuz he stunk), and now it's not near as stinky out there. That's the good news. Now for the bad news, the girls don't seem to be coming in heat anymore. I guess it is time to start loving that horrific smell and those wet beards and legs.


----------



## hamilton40 (Jun 21, 2008)

My two nubian bucks have been pretty heavy for the last 3 or 4 weeks but my girls have not been doing much yet.

Clay


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Ours are in full rut and have been for a while.
We've bred 2 does so far and have 3 in heat today.
Becky


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Ours have been in full rut for a couple of months already!

Actually, they only had about a 6 week period where they went OUT of rut this year. They were in ALLLLLL winter. Go figure.

Tracy


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep, three year old has been stinking for the last three weeks now. The February buckling is getting there. I gave Corid to him last night and he sprayed me(wish I hadn't been wearing shorts and clogs :groan ) and then I got to smelling my hand where I had grabbed him around the neck and whew !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

It's been full on rut for over a month now. I hate hoof trimming bucks in rut, I always get sprayed, ick. 
Megan


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl Laughing at Chris!! Don't ya' know better than to handle a buck in shorts & clogs, at any age!??? If not, you do now! :rofl

Blasted April Saanen doeling is in heat this morning and yelling her head off! I actually was trying to figure out what the devil was wrong with her... :blush till she walked away from me. DUH!

Bo-Se, wormings, and hoof trimmings are in order for the bucks on Sat.! Ugh, DH & I are NOT looking forward to that. Have to band 4 calves, but that's insignificant compared to the bucks.
Kaye


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness.....I am sooo glad I already trimmed our bucks hooves...although I am sure he will need it again before it's over. I also clipped him, including his beard. I'm kind of worried now that he'll spray himself and get a rash...I was hoping he would not smell quite as bad. Our barn is going up at the moment, and then we're hoping to put the boys in the big pasture away from, but just across the fence, everybody else. Hurry hurry hurry. I hope he doesn't start spraying while my builder is out there!


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine have been interested for awhile now. But, since last Friday they have really cranked up. We had a cool front come through and the humidity went down. I had 6 does at the fence Sunday morning. You can hear the bucks carrying on all the way to the house.
Leslie


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

My bucks are in rut and have been for at least a month now. The worst is my March (white!) LaMancha buckling. Since we attend several buck shows throughout the spring our bucks tend to stay in various stages of rut almost year round.

Sara


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

The boys are getting there. Ten bucks in one pen (this includes one taht cannot breed). The two little boys (March/April) are not bad yet. They are not near any does/doelings though.
I need to get the bigger boys out. William is starting to smack the little boys around when there is the rare doe in heat on the other side of the fence.
My does just don't seem to be cycling yet! The prevention doelings have all been in heat. An early January doeling was in heat yesterday. All old enough to breed, but none are the does I plan to breed for January.
I have nobody bred yet! :nooo


----------



## kelebek (Aug 4, 2008)

I had a ND buck that I finally had to sell because he was the WORST buck I had ever smelt and he was in rutt all year no matter what. If I brought in a new doe - she was in heat within a couple days. He was pure white (well supposed to be).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Chris!!! GE got me 2 days ago, I had a bucket of pellets up on my shoulder so he could sift through it...but he was standing with his front feet on the gate, I was trying to tell him nicely to get down so I could open it. He whized on me right on my crotch...I finished chores, worked in the garden and then came in...wasn't until I was standing next to my husband who was sitting on the loveseat that he sniffed and exclaimed something about tunafish...... I went and took a shower 

Bucks in rut here also, but the first time in a really long time no young bucks to worry over if they will be old enough, be able to reach!!! Vicki


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

:crazy

OH MY GOD!!!!

My nice gentle alpine buck decided to start spraying when I brought him over to the doe's pen to see who was in heat. I had a nice warm feeling all over my leg. I was watching my girls.


OH MY GOD

Deb :rofl


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My little buck who is almost 5 months now started spraying probably 2 months ago The first time he sprayed he got my mom. Oh it was great! Then he got me a few days ago, the second time he has gotten me. Bad deal was I had a bite of some kind on my ankle I had scratched it raw (only way to get the stinking things to quit itching is make them hurt) and it burned EWWW.

He is just now getting to stinking, not enough that you can't be around him, but you can smell him. I have one doe in heat. I will breed her on the next cycle. Hoping the other two nubians will come into heat, I want them bred ASAP. He is definately interested in breeding. :nooo He doesn't understand why we don't want to snuggle anymore. Poor guy just loves to stretch out in your lap and be scratched. Not happening anymore.


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i am dreadfully jealous! i have a nub buck from january, and see nothing! he has 2 girls of his own, and i see nothing, smell nothing. so i do not feel one bit sorry for any of you, even those who've been 'decorated!' i sooo want 2 of mine bred right now, but nothings happening! i hope he aint a dud! i wish i coulda bred a month ago!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris if he is young you might want to get him away from the girls. They mature soo much faster away from the girls and around the big boys. I don't put young bucks in with the mature guys by if you can fenceline them, I actually use a pen where they only have a corner post, and then I will put a big nasty bucks collar on the young one, this will usually work in not only maturing up your young one, but also in getting the girls to cycle.

This time of year breeding is at night anyway. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Mine really aren't doing anything yet. The Alpine is starting to spray a bit, but no smell yet. But then, my sense of smell (or lack thereof) comes in handy sometimes. All three of my bucks are '08 models, so we'll see how it goes. No does in heat yet either though.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I just have to add that my DH thinks that bucks in rut smell good! I am serious!!!

Might explain why we have so many bucks around here.... LOL

Camille


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

My husband hates the smell so bad, he goes around mumbling some acronym that he and his worker made up. I have no idea what the word is or means and probable don't want to know.

I find it interesting that somebody mentioned that their white buck stunk worse than they had ever smelled. The buck I just sold stunk something awful. Again, that is not why I sold him, but I find that interesting. Has anyone else found this to be true. My two black bucks aren't smelling hardly at all. Which in turn, helps with the acronym mumbling but not with the girls.

Wendy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

wendon817 said:


> I find it interesting that somebody mentioned that their white buck stunk worse than they had ever smelled. The buck I just sold stunk something awful. Again, that is not why I sold him, but I find that interesting. Has anyone else found this to be true. My two black bucks aren't smelling hardly at all. Which in turn, helps with the acronym mumbling but not with the girls.
> 
> Wendy


Well, I guess that's the trade off for the healthier milk


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i have no other bucks, but was trying to get a buck rag to help things move along. no luck there yet, getting a rag. 

i so wish to have some breeding now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

So far our 5 month old has been spraying everything in sight, loves to pee on my shoe daily, but is still eating. The girls have been cycling for the past month and a half and are being typical ornery girls. The only one that seems to behave is Mercedes, bless her. I had to explain to Lindsey that the goats behave pretty much like humans in Mense. And boy oh boy are they ever! :lol Tammy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

ok then, what is going on with my herd? all they all duds??? the girls have all had babies before, but this buck is new. hmm, could it be possible to have a non-breeder????


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Chris,

He is a baby... and a Nubian. I wouldn't worry yet. He will most likely be fine. Breeding season in our area really doesn't begin for at least a month or longer. 

Have patience and some faith. 

Sara


----------



## lyceum (Oct 29, 2007)

Ours stink to high heaven. They are in with their girls already and a Nubian got bred yesterday. They are in all their stinky glory already. They are all eating. We have Never had a buck in rut go off feed. They are pigs and would never miss a meal, even with girls in their pen in heat. They must be the odd balls of the buck world.

Carisa


----------



## hamilton40 (Jun 21, 2008)

Mine never goes off feed either as long as he is with the girls. If he is away from them but can still see or smell them then he will go off feed. All he thinks of then is how to get over there and food is not on his mind.
Clay


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

:rofl I have had the most unpleasant experience just happen to me two days ago. I had brought my 2 year old Alpine buck over to the girls pen to see who might be interested. WHOA WHAT A MISTAKE!!! I was watching the does for any sign, when low and behold, my leg started getting wet. Guess what I learned? Watch that buck too, He has bad aim. :rofl And me with his scent also. I still think I stink.
Deb


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Our buck stinks! And to make it worse my 11yo son keeps petting him so then my son stinks! Ugh! :lol


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

BlissBerry said:


> Chris,
> 
> He is a baby... and a Nubian. I wouldn't worry yet. He will most likely be fine. Breeding season in our area really doesn't begin for at least a month or longer.
> 
> ...


i need patience to let rennet work, patience for when they kid, patience for breeding, ugh, these goats really try my patience! but i will wait and try to be, well, you know!


----------



## Kerry (Jul 28, 2008)

Mr. Gunz has a little bit of an aroma, but not to bad. My little guy Junior, I havn't seen him doing anything. They are separated, but they can see each other. And they are both still eating. This will be Gunz's first year with us breeding so I don't know about the going off of his feed yet. I had a dog that would do that, and lose weight. He's such a good boy normally, I hope he doesn't become a complete nut ball when it comes time. And luckily I havn't been peed upon, Yet. They can start acting up anytime in September for me though, that would be alright.


----------



## Ann (Jun 19, 2008)

I had put Baloney (yep that's his name) with a group of girls. That night my hubby heard something and went to check it out. Comes running into the house Ann quick something's wrong with Baloney, he's makeing funny noises. I made the noise and ask if he sounded like that. With a perplexed look Hubby said yes. I told him it's ok. Baloney is just in love with the girls. To keep hubby happy I went and checked. Yep he was in love alright.

Ann


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

chewie said:


> ok then, what is going on with my herd? all they all duds??? the girls have all had babies before, but this buck is new. hmm, could it be possible to have a non-breeder????


Young Nubian bucks can look like they are doing nothing and you see the results 5 months later. This has happened on my friend's farm at least three times, where she had left immature looking bucklings on their dams and they bred a doe or two before they were removed - usually a doeling or miniature doe. Kathie


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My older bucks are starting to blubber and I think the does are cycling from how they're acting with each other. The boys don't smell too bad yet, unlike some of my friend's bucks, who stink. She just bred a La Mancha doe last week. My bucklings aren't acting bucky yet, but I'm sure they will be ready to breed soon. Kathie


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh boy, the little buck was a different goat this morning. I usually let him come with me when I milk. He eats the alfalfa and then when I get Jodi on the stand, he comes over and nurses her and gets his milk meals that way. Well today he wasn't interested in eat the alfalfa, but was jumping around on any high thing he could get one and acting like he was going to spray everything. Then I brought Jodi in, she hopped on the stand and he just attacked the poor girl, forget about nursing! Actually managed to get up on the back of the stand, where there's hardly any room, in perfect breeding form, Jodi jumping around like an idiot. Got that broke up and when I took Jodi back out and put her in the pen, he made this weird "but but" noise and then hollered real loud. Then he attacked poor Penny when I let her in after that. So no more having the little one help me with milking chores. :nooo It was cute while it lasted.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry but your little boy is growing up.

lol! 
Sherrie


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Well I'm back after a two week hiatus, preparing for and going on a family vacation.

My three year old MM buck is in full rut. My one year old does not seem to be?


----------



## hamilton40 (Jun 21, 2008)

My buck bred one of my does this morning. This will be her second set of kids so I can't weight to see how she will do on milk with this kidding. She had twin girls last kidding but she only gives 6 to 7 lbs of milk.
Clay


----------

